# Galaxy Koi x Blue rim?



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi, 
I've got this galaxy koi hmpk male betta which I'm planning to breed.








With this spawn I'm trying to achieve good form and also colour. I'm still not sure if I should breed my male with a galaxy koi female that looks similar to him or breed him with a blue rim/blue marble female. I'm trying to achieve similar colours to the male in the fry. What do you think?


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

I forgot to add that I don't know the genetic background of these fish


----------

